# Cigar Pen



## Rossi (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi all – I just uploaded a short video on the making of a "cigar pen".  Comments and/or feedback are welcomed. -Rossi

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsbzhmCM4CA


----------



## CREID (Oct 15, 2015)

I don't Smoke.
Nice video though.
Why do you soak the cigar?

Curt


----------



## Turned Around (Oct 15, 2015)

In the beginning, looked like he just soaked it long enough to make the wrapper soft and easy to cut. If he had tried to do that without soaking it, the wrapper would cut, but might break while unraveling it.


----------



## Sabaharr (Oct 15, 2015)

Looks like I can do that. Thanks for the video. Now where can I find some high end cigar bands and cheap cigars? Hmmmmmm.


----------



## The Falcons Quill (Oct 15, 2015)

Those look awesome, might I ask what adhesive you used for the wrapper and what type of casting material you used. I know a few people these would make great gifts for.


----------



## Turned Around (Oct 15, 2015)

Sabaharr said:


> Looks like I can do that. Thanks for the video. Now where can I find some high end cigar bands and cheap cigars? Hmmmmmm.


 

You can get cheap cigars at gas stations, "mom and pop" liquor stores or just go to a cigar shop and get the bottom shelf stuff.

As for the bands, I just keep the ones from cigars I have smoked. Never know when you might need them.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Oct 15, 2015)

Good presentation..makes it look simple..


----------



## CREID (Oct 15, 2015)

Sabaharr said:


> Looks like I can do that. Thanks for the video. Now where can I find some high end cigar bands and cheap cigars? Hmmmmmm.



try a cigar store. They probably throw away high end bands everyday.

Curt


----------



## J Michael (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks Rossi - looks simple enough that I shouldn't have more than a dozen problems


----------



## Sabaharr (Oct 15, 2015)

Turned Around said:


> Sabaharr said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like I can do that. Thanks for the video. Now where can I find some high end cigar bands and cheap cigars? Hmmmmmm.
> ...


 
I found a big pack of different bands on Ebay for $2 shipped. They are on their way to me. 

Can't smoke due to sacrificing a lung in the Army, among other parts being damaged beyond practical use.

Have a high end tobacco and wine shop in town. Might pick up some cheap cigars there and sell them some pens in return.


----------



## Rossi (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi Shane (Falcon's Quill): I used Mod Podge (matte finish) as the adhesive, and clear casting resin that I buy from gallon at a chemical supply wholesaler here in LA.  Both items have worked well in my projects.


----------



## Rossi (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi Sabaharr - I used to buy my cigar bands on EBAY, but I never felt like I was getting any real quality bands.  A couple of months ago, I discovered a high-end cigar shop in Old Town Pasadena, and I walked in with a couple of my cigar pens.  After a little horse-trading, I walked away with a bag full of premium bands and a couple of free cigars.  I returned a couple of weeks later with a custom made pen for the shop owner.  While I was there, a customer overheard my conversation with the owner, and the guy ended up handing me a $100 bill in exchange for one of my spare pens.  My recommendation would be to find a high-end cigar store and work the room! -Rossi


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Oct 16, 2015)

Rossi thank you so much for the video. I've been working on these for sometime and it's been hit and miss with more misses than hits. I think you've given me a key tip on what to do different to make things click. Thanks again for sharing you're procedure.


----------

